
Ask HN: What conference do you wish existed? - kd5bjo
I left my job several months ago because I needed some time away from programming to recharge.  Hosting a technical conference will allow me to both keep in touch with and give back to the community while I&#x27;m effectively on sabbatical.<p>What does the conference that you’d most like to attend look like?  I’m interested in everything that comes to mind, from people you want to hear speak or topics you want to see covered, to more mundane things like scheduling or format preferences.
======
kd5bjo
To preemptively answer some questions:

 _What’s the next step?_

This post is basically a group brainstorming session. Hopefully, I’ll be able
to mold some of the ideas here into a coherent theme, put together a tentative
schedule, and start approaching potential speakers. Once I’ve got a more
concrete vision, I’ll put up a Kickstarter project to raise operating funds.

 _How much will it cost to attend?_

You tell me; this post is to find out what’s important to you in a conference,
and the price is certainly part of that. For most people, though, I expect
that the time cost of attending will be more significant than the ticket
price.

 _Where will the conference be held?_

I currently reside in Florida; all else being equal, I’d prefer to hold it
somewhere nearby. If the lack of a local tech industry proves to be an issue,
I’ll explore holding it elsewhere in the US.

